# Off Road Emergency Kit



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Hey Folks,

My wife and I have been exploring areas in Utah that have some rougher roads and access. Its about time we upgraded our kit to include some robust self-rescue and repair items. The reality hit home while exploring the boulder top this summer; there are just too many places without cell reception and that might experience days between running into people.

What do yall carry?

Specifically, what do people think of the hi-lift jack? My current come along is only rated 2 ton, which is fine for rolling weight, but seems underpowered for a 6000 lb truck that is truly stuck. The hi-lift seems to have multiple applications if safely used. Thoughts?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A good high lift jack should be standard equipment for any vehicle that goes off road. It can be used as a jack or a winch along with a number of other things. The one thing that it has going for it is that it can jack a vehicle up high enough that you can get things under the tires if needed. The one major accessory for that jack is a off road base or a homemade one to support it better.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Stuff I haul with me when heading into the back country:

Hi-Lift with a Liftmate (allows you to lift a wheel clear without having to lift the entire end of a vehicle)
Tire Chains,
Tow Strap,
14" long pieces of 4x4 blocks to aid in filling holes under tires,
4 ton bottle jack, 
star wrench,
shovel,
life straw,
tarp,
Gorilla tape,
ratchet tie downs,
Tools: Wrenches / vice grips / screwdrivers / test light,
Spare fuses,
Heavy Duty Tire Compressor: Viair,
Jumper cables,

-DallanC


----------

